# top 20 stoner bands....



## nickfury510 (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.campussqueeze.com/post/Stoner-Bands.aspx


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 2, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


> http://www.campussqueeze.com/post/Stoner-Bands.aspx


 panthera
cannibal corpse
putrd pile
bongzilla [of course]
sodom 
thats five off the top of my head there was more but im on the moon o.0


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 2, 2009)

PanterA kills it


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Mar 3, 2009)

only one I really disagree with are 311, cause they're gay, and pink floyd, because they're lyrics aren't really "stoner band" lyrics. And the music is more psychadelic than stoner.


----------



## dinkydigger (Mar 3, 2009)

opeth......i hated that band until i got baked one day and listened to them....


----------



## Dreads420 (Mar 3, 2009)

Tool!!!
Incubus!
The Mars Volta!
Mike Patton!
Muse!
Sublime!


----------



## DankMan!!! (Mar 3, 2009)

afro man
the Bob
the bouncing souls 
Hot Water Music
God Speed


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Mar 4, 2009)

DR.LEMON said:


> panthera
> cannibal corpse
> *putrd pile*
> bongzilla [of course]
> ...


putrid pile? I was not aware that band had ANYTHING to do with stoner music. Actually I wasn't aware they had anything to do with music at all


----------



## Durhamrocker90 (Mar 14, 2009)

They forgot the most important stoner band of all!

*The Mothers of Invention*


----------



## Counterstriker (Mar 15, 2009)

Grateful dead all the way! I can't wait to see the dead at the spectrum may 1st and 2nd!!!


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Mar 15, 2009)

not really a "stoner" band but I always like bone thugz n harmony when smoking


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

I love:
ELO
Yes
& Herbaliser


----------

